# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acné is te behandelen met reiki -ontgiften

## samsara

Acnee is trouwens goed met Reiki te behandelen, er is binnen Reiki ook een ontgiftingstechniek, en methodes om je bloed te zuiveren.
Reiki zal tevens de oorsprong aanpakken, wat op den duur langduriger herstel mogelijk maakt. Een klisma werkt slechts tijdelijk....

Sukses, Walter
www.praktijksamsara.nl

----------

